# Remove missing  dependency: perl



## janroc (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

How do I remove the below missing  dependency in Perl? I have tried `pkg install -Rf perl5` but that didn't help.

```
[root@~]# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
Checking for upgrades: 1%
pkg: ap22-mod_fcgid has a missing dependency: perl

pkg: p5-CGI-SpeedyCGI has a missing dependency: perl
Checking for upgrades: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date
```
//Jan


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Reomve missing  dependency: perl*

What version of FreeBSD and what version of pkg?


----------



## janroc (Aug 6, 2014)

```
[root@netmon ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD netmon.ad.global 8.4-RELEASE-p14 FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p14 #0: Tue Jul  8 12:02:53 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[root@netmon ~]# pkg -v
1.3.3
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

Alright, you already have the new pkg, try a `pkg update -f`. That should force an update of the remote repository catalog. After that try `pkg upgrade` again.


----------



## janroc (Aug 6, 2014)

Still the same.


```
[root@netmon ~]# pkg update -f
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
Fetching digests.txz: 100% of 1 MB
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100% of 5 MB

Adding new entries: 100%
Incremental update completed, 23402 packages processed:
0 packages updated, 0 removed and 23402 added.

[root@netmon ~]# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
Checking for upgrades: 3%
pkg: p5-CGI-SpeedyCGI has a missing dependency: perl

pkg: ap22-mod_fcgid has a missing dependency: perl
Checking for upgrades: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 packages will be affected (of 190 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        net-snmp-5.7.2_16 (needed shared library changed)
        ruby-1.9.3.547,1 (needed shared library changed)


Proceed with this action [y/N]: y
[1/2] Reinstalling net-snmp-5.7.2_16: 100%
[2/2] Reinstalling ruby-1.9.3.547,1: 100%
[root@netmon ~]# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
Checking for upgrades: 4%
pkg: p5-CGI-SpeedyCGI has a missing dependency: perl

pkg: ap22-mod_fcgid has a missing dependency: perl
Checking for upgrades: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date
[root@netmon ~]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

What does `pkg version -vR | grep perl` output?


----------



## janroc (Aug 6, 2014)

```
[root@netmon ~]# pkg version -vR | grep perl
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
perl5-5.16.3_11                    =   up-to-date with remote
[root@netmon ~]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

That's an old Perl. This should work, `pkg delete -f perl5.16` followed by `pkg install perl5`.


----------



## janroc (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm I am still geting back version perl5: 5.16.3_11
What version should I run?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

Ah, sorry. I though Perl 5.18 was the default (it was at some point?) but the default is 5.16:

```
PERL5_DEFAULT?=         5.16
```
Do you still get that error about the missing Perl on ap22-mod_fcgid?


----------

